# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Rauecherschnecken gegen Moskitos verboten!

## schiene

Enrico bat mich ihm ein paar Rauecherschneken gegen Moskitos mitzubringen.
Seit geraumer Zeit sind diese aber in Thailand verboten,
da sie hochgiftig und sehr gesundheitsschaedigend waeren.(glaube ich sogar)
Hab sie auch in keinem Geschaeft mehr gesehen und auch an Bars und Restaurants waren sie nicht mehr im Einsatz.

----------


## Enrico

::  Also muss ich noch sparsamer damit umgehen, was ich noch habe. Hatte gestern erst wieder eine gezündet.

Aber das die nicht gesund sind, kann ich mir schon denken

----------


## Samuianer

Deswegen steht ja auch drauf: Nicht in geschlossenen Raeumen verwenden!
Das nur bei den meisten Fabrikaten in Thai! 

Nebenbei: Da verbrennen Insektizide pur!

Dazu 'ne kleinen Anektode:
" ...'n Typ im Guesthouse in Chiang Mai fragt die Inhaberin, ob er noch eine Misquito-Spirale haben koenne, die scheinen nicht zu wirken!

Darauf erwiedert die Inhaberin verwundert: "I give you 6 already, what are you doing with them?"

Er antwortete: "I hung all of them up, but still plenty of Mosquitos in my room!"   ::  

Enrico, versuchs mal mit Zitronengras anpflanzen, Zitronenmelisse oder wie waere es mit so einer UV Licht Zap-Laterne?

Gibt doch auch diese Lichter, wo wohl im Wachs irgendwas (??) mit verbrennt - seid da aber mit eurem Kind etwas vorsichtig!

----------


## Enrico

Gut, ich muss zugeben, gegen Mücken hab ichs im Garten nicht angemacht. Ich riech das nur gerne ...  ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Enrico bat mich ihm ein paar Rauecherschneken gegen Moskitos mitzubringen. Seit geraumer Zeit sind diese aber in Thailand verboten,


Also auf Ko Phangan gab es die letzte Woche noch zu kaufen.

----------

> Ich riech das nur gerne ...


Hättest mal besser Deine Nase hier reingehalten.   ::  

René

----------


## Met Prik

> Hättest mal besser Deine Nase hier reingehalten.


Ja spinnen die denn? Das gute Zeug einfach zu verbrennen   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Rene
> 
> Hättest mal besser Deine Nase hier reingehalten.  
> 
> 
> Ja spinnen die denn? Das gute Zeug einfach zu verbrennen


Ach, lass die doch...das wächst eh wie Unkraut!   ::

----------


## Samuianer

..bin jetzt tatsaechlich 'n bisschen Konfuzius.. aeh... Mosquito-kringel oder Liba-Non als Nichts?

Die ersten die in Indien und Nepal erhaeltlich waren, kamen aus China und waren auf Chrysanthemen Basis!

Zur natuerlichen Mosquito Abwehr vielleicht Chrysanthemen in den Garten!

Hast'e Fische im "Teich"/Springbrunnen?

----------


## Enrico

Fische sind drin, klar. Die fressen auch schön die Mücken. Aber mir gings ja ums schnüffeln von dem Zeuch...  ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Aber mir gings ja ums schnüffeln von dem Zeuch...


Versuch es doch mal mit Klebstoff, wenn du so gerne schnueffelst   ::

----------


## Enrico

Brennt der auch?   ::

----------

Meinstens ja.

Nicht, dass ich Dich nun auf komische Ideen bringe...

----------


## schiene

Hab vor 3 Tagen in Thai TV ne Werbung gesehen wo für neue,blau aussehende Räucherschnecken geworben wurden.Wahrscheinlich eine entschärfte Variante!?

----------

> Hab vor 3 Tagen in Thai TV ne Werbung gesehen wo für neue,blau aussehende Räucherschnecken geworben wurden.Wahrscheinlich eine entschärfte Variante!?


Ja, die ist vermutlich ebenso gesundheitsschädlich, verschonen aber die Mücken.

----------

